# New character: Kalmor Ísvæng



## Kalmor (Aug 10, 2013)

This won't replace Raptros in any way, just a new character:

---------------------

Name: Kalmor Ísvæng
Age: 160
Sex: Male
Species: Feral dragon
Height: Front claws to top of head - 15' Length - 30'-35'
Weight: (I couldn't pull a figure out of my ass for this one)


Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White furred dragon. Shorter hairs on and around the head and snout.
- Markings: Very light blue/cyan strips across the wings 
- Eye color: A slightly darker cyan.
- Other features: Horns swept back (much like Raptros'). 
Head has more of a pointed shape. 
Body type is slender and musculature but is hidden beneath a layer of white fur. 
Blue mouth/tounge. 
Wings are feathered like a bird.
Behavior and Personality:


Skills: Can dive and swim into icy water to find food (only for short periods). Warm blooded (unlike most reptiles). Ice breath (in place of fire). Very agile. Can talk.
Weaknesses: Overheats in warm(er) temperatures. Easily annoyed. Doesn't have tough armoured scales for protection.


Likes: Snow. Swimming/diving. Flying.
Dislikes: Humans V), rain (if it ever happens where he lives, which is probably never.....) 


History: A mystery, or the fact I can't be bothered to write it down at the moment (probably the latter).


Personal style: N/A
Picture: N/A (Yet)


Goal: N/A
Profession: N/A
Personal quote: N/A
Theme song: N/A
Birthdate: 12/12/1842
Star sign: Aries


Favorite food: Polar bear, seal, walrus, fish
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: Arctic
Favorite weather: Cold
Favorite color: Blue


Least liked food: Anything that's not meat/fish
Least liked drink: Alcohol (drunk dragon hehehehe)
Least liked location: Desert
Least liked weather: Hot


Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: ......... N/A
Relations: I can't be asked.
Enemies: Nor can I with this one.
Significant other: None
Orientation: Straight


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 11, 2013)

Swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2013)

How do you pronounce his name?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2013)

How exactly do you pronounce "?sv?ng"


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2013)

Smelge said:


> How exactly do you pronounce "?sv?ng"


"Zoh-PAH-chee"


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 11, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> How do you pronounce his name?





Smelge said:


> How exactly do you pronounce "?sv?ng"


Here's the google docs version without the forum's formatting failing on special characters:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qlZcEFP-rbq4VK6084fJhSKENa1Vp8ntAMhaEUTJzl0/edit?usp=sharing

Kalmor is a name I made up, pronounced "cal-more" (short "a")

Ísvæng is Icelandic for "icewing" (ice and wing are separate words) - http://translate.google.co.uk/#auto/is/ice wing


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 11, 2013)

That makes more sense.


----------

